# silver from my cells



## Jimmi (Jul 2, 2012)

Some silver from my cells and a picture of the cell just before harvesting the crystals.


----------



## Jimmi (Jul 2, 2012)

The cell running.


----------



## Jimmi (Jul 2, 2012)

And a good sized crystal.


----------



## Jimmi (Jul 2, 2012)

By the way this is jimmi_p couldn't log in with my old password. Kinda missed you people.  Been sick for a while with a kidney infection. But I'm better now.


----------



## Lou (Jul 2, 2012)

Glad that you're doing better. Welcome back.

Nice silver!


----------



## joem (Jul 2, 2012)

I would like to get into recovery of silver, it the first thing that brought me to the forum, but nitric is a problem to get here.


----------



## Jimmi (Jul 7, 2012)

You could always make it, couldn't you? That is how I obtained the first nitric I used outside of school. Now I buy it from a chemical supply company. It was however difficult for me to buy at first. Lots of phone calls to lots of companies till one sales rep said he thought he could help... Then after explaining to them why I needed it, how it would be used and the way it would be treated they agreed to sell me as much as I wanted to buy. It's still pricey though as they only have 70% acs grade. A 2.5 liter bottle costs me $35.00 U.S., plus the gas to go get it. I just get three bottles at a time and it lasts me quite a while. Still I would rather just be paying for tech grade.


----------



## Smack (Jul 7, 2012)

Jimmi, where are you? What state?


----------



## philddreamer (Jul 7, 2012)

That's a good price. I pay $60.00 USD per 2.5 litre, and I have an 8 hour round trip to Sandy, OR to pick it up, thus saving a $110.00 haz fee.
Yeah, where abouts are in the US?

Phil


----------



## Jimmi (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm in Illinois. Morrison to be exact. I have about a two hour round trip to pick up my acid. But like Phil said, it's a lot better than paying hazmat fees. I will try to remember to check on the companies name when I get home. last time I was there I stocked up. But I am getting low now and will have to go back soon.


----------



## Smack (Jul 8, 2012)

Are you set up as or do you have a business you can buy through?


----------



## Jimmi (Jul 8, 2012)

Yes Smack. I named the company Auric Endeavors Electronics Recycling. But I just used it to get my foot in the door. I told The distributor that I had a well appointed lab at home. With everything I needed to handle all of the chemicals and processes safely. And that it was seeming hard to find 70% nitric at an affordable rate. That is without having to buy around 55 gallons at a time and pay a hefty deposit on the stainless drum. (It would take forever for me to use that much) He said he thought he could help me out and would call me back. About ten minutes later he called and gave me the number of company I now buy from. Still haven't gotten home yet but I'm pretty sure their name is in or on the box the jugs came in. 8)


----------



## Jimmi (Jul 11, 2012)

Well the price of the acid is actually $37.95 and the companyname is Midland Scientific. Just called them to che k on pricing and to see if they would have it in stock when I head out to the Quad Cities.


----------

